
The Reason Silicon Valley Hasn't Built a Good Health App - robg
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/03/the-reason-silicon-valley-hasnt-built-a-good-health-app/254229/#.T17VoFLRNRJ.twitter
======
cobychapple
What's with the weird use of stock corporate photography in this article?

